# RED WIRE , BLACK WIRE ??????



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I"m replacing the old shay trucks with the new metal trucks.
O.K. so I take the old trucks of the older version SHAY per instruction .
The next part seems simple....connect red wire to red and black to black.. right !!!
The front of the shay has two black wires, and the front has two red wires...
You can not make this sh*t up!!
HHHMMMM... ??








Sean


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to China! 

Aristo does it too, sometimes painting red wire black, later paint comes off. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the polish method of wiring like I use eh Greg/Noel ?????? Hah LOL Red wire goes here Black wire goes here, like a disco dance dis foot goes here and dis foot goes der???? Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob Grosh once traced the wires from the track to the motor in a Bachmann, and not only found 12 or 14 feet total wire, but that red and black alernated in several places, i.e. red to black and black to red. 

An ohmmeter is essential to retaining your sanity. 

Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 24 Oct 2011 12:24 PM 
Bob Grosh once traced the wires from the track to the motor in a Bachmann, and not only found 12 or 14 feet total wire, but that red and black alernated in several places, i.e. red to black and black to red. 

An ohmmeter is essential to retaining your sanity. 

Greg 

Retain your What? All my non-railroading friends don't think railroaders have any sanity. 
Bob
ps, I'm sorry, I know I shouldn't have any non-railroad type friends. They're left overs from my prvious life.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

As Greg suggests, get an ohm meter and save your sanity.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Ask any electrician what he needs to know to keep his job, and he'll tell you, "Black to black, white to white, and pay day is Friday".


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I may have the same problem as was planning on getting the new trucks for my shay. Don't have ohm meter and wouldn't know how to use. 

Guess the old shay remains as a shelf queen. 

Dale


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

You can get a decent meter to do the job for around $10 from radio shack.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or $5 from Harbor Freight, and on sale for $2 .... 

There's tons of stuff on the web about how to use... pretty simple. 

Greg


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I cheeted I went to Dan Pierce! 
Problem solved! 
Sean


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I am Sean's meter. Wires at each end of his loco were the same color, both were red on one end, both were black on the other end. 
Had to figure out how to keep sides parallel and wire up for forward/reverse lights.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...Aristo does it too, sometimes painting red wire black, later paint comes off. "

More like Aristo suffers from that **** too !! At least someone in the Aristo manufacturing process attempted to change the colour vs shipping with all one colour ! All due to dishonest factory managers/owners and their suppliers with no concern but the bottom line ! 


1:1 ex. GM ok'd (and now ignores the need for recall fix) seemingly light gauge wiring used for the headlight system in at least the Outlook quite often resulting in a meltdown of the electrical connection, possibly the entire Lambda (sp?) platform line of their vehicles. 


imho, 

doug c


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm... are you saying that the factory (now Kader, was Sanda Kan) did not notice that when the wire came in, it was the wrong color? 

And did not notice until manufacture time and then painted it? 

Really, it's obvious the factory tried to save money by using cheaper wire... of course Aristo did not ask for this, but this is still a quality control issue, and why is the consumer discovering this, not Aristo. 

Sorry, can't let Aristo off the hook on this one... 

Greg


----------

